# Looser Stool on Walks or with More Exercise?



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Do any of your dogs poop a lot more during exercise?

Jackson always poops a lot more when we do longer walks, or he runs around at the dog park, etc, and it's always runny. He's always done it. Doesn't seem to matter what food, so I'm not sure if it's a food issue, or a 'him' issue, or a dog issue. I've read about lots of other dogs doing it, as well. Something about that it is the dog's natural reaction to lots of exercise - basically ridding the body of excess waste in preparation for hunting or something?

But for example, if we just stay at home all day, and do minimal exercise (potty breaks, maybe a short round of fetch outside and whatnot), he has 2 nice solid poops a day. If we go on a 3-4 mile walk, he will typically have a normal poo at the beginning, and then during the walk, he has soft and/or runny poo sometimes 2 more times within the walk.

I did not know if this was common or not. It's never seemed to bother him, or be a 'stomach' issue. Like I said, it only comes up with excessive exercise or long walks etc. And I've done 'experiments' of sorts where I won't feed ANY treats or chews or anything else but kibble and he still does it, so I don't think it's over-fed or anything like that.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

This is not uncommon and is one area owners with active, working, sporting, racing etc dogs see a clear difference between properly formulated foods and not so good foods. During rest and the night the digestive system slows down and the digesta doesn't move as fast. As activities pick up throughout the day the digestive system want to move things along faster. This is when digestibility and a proper mix of fibers is crucial to avoid sub-par digestion, mushy poo, diarrhea and many small bowel movements. Any formula can (appear to) work good if there is little to no activity. Relative to size of course but dogs can take a lot of physical stress before they cross over to moderate or high activity levels. It is absolutely a food issue, otherwise it would be same as accepting that half of the food we feed goes right out the window so to speak, often dehydrating the dog in the process. He's probably not overfed, the combination of him, the kibble and activity simply doesn't work well. What food are you feeding? Dr Tim Hunt probably have a lot to say on this topic.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Those little zippity doo dah dogs do really well on the 30/20 performance foods. The fiber and formulation is designed to limit that problem and get as much nutrition in the dog with the least volume. You could also feed him once a day in the evening, if you aren't already.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

When a food is under stress it really shows what it is made of/how well it is constructed/how well it is produced. You can get away with a food that is not made well until the dog starts to actually do something versus sit on a couch. A walk of 2-3 miles seems like not too much of a demand but it also says how easily the food displays its true colors in the face of exercise, so to speak. Da Viking described the reasons right on.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

dr tim said:


> When a food is under stress it really shows what it is made of/how well it is constructed/how well it is produced. You can get away with a food that is not made well until the dog starts to actually do something versus sit on a couch. A walk of 2-3 miles seems like not too much of a demand but it also says how easily the food displays its true colors in the face of exercise, so to speak. Da Viking described the reasons right on.


2-3 miles is relative. To a leggy Rhodesian Ridgeback or bird dog it is nothing, to a toy breed with 8 inch legs it is a whole different matter. Think about the difference in motion frequency between those dogs.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

I did the math. 42,000 foot steps for the little guy and 1/4 that for the bigger dog. Still, the stools should be solid through out.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

dr tim said:


> I did the math. 42,000 foot steps for the little guy and 1/4 that for the bigger dog. Still, the stools should be solid through out.


Of course, but you can easily see the difference in stress the little dogs will encounter, on top of the temperament difference.

The RR probably won't show that stress-related stool problem on a 2-3 mile walk.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's common for any dog to have looser stool when exercising because of a natural process in the intestines called peristalsis. Which is just the unconscious movement of the intestinal muscles. When dogs (or people, etc) are more active, their guts are more active. 

I see this all the time in my dogs as well as dogs at my clinic. I don't worry about it one bit.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

DaneMama said:


> It's common for any dog to have looser stool when exercising because of a natural process in the intestines called peristalsis. Which is just the unconscious movement of the intestinal muscles. When dogs (or people, etc) are more active, their guts are more active.
> 
> I see this all the time in my dogs as well as dogs at my clinic. I don't worry about it one bit.


Finally, someone with dog knowledge to shut the others down..Thank You Natalie!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I don't worry about it one bit.


You don't worry about it one bit? How is that? Progressively worse stools throughout the day and many bowel movements means to quick digesta transit times, fermentation and gas issues and terrible digestion overall. You might as well throw 25% to 50% of the food in the trash then. Doesn't make sense at all. I thought the purpose of this forum is for everyone to figure out an optimal diet that fits their pooch. Not to get told that diarrhea half the time is ok.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Finally, someone with dog knowledge to shut the others down..Thank You Natalie!


Sorry but someone have to say this. Your ignorance is baffling and your eagerness to provoke is off the charts.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Just because what someone shares doesn't align with your views, does not mean that it is okay to passive aggressively belittle them or their thoughts. It will not be tolerated in the future, so please think before you type.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> You don't worry about it one bit? How is that? Progressively worse stools throughout the day and many bowel movements means to quick digesta transit times, fermentation and gas issues and terrible digestion overall. You might as well throw 25% to 50% of the food in the trash then. Doesn't make sense at all. I thought the purpose of this forum is for everyone to figure out an optimal diet that fits their pooch. Not to get told that diarrhea half the time is ok. On the other hand, some things start to make sense now.


Tim, Natalie has a clinic remember?

A dog vacating is fine once they starting running around, but repetitive bowels movements and persistant diarrhea is not OK. It can lead to other problems over a lifetime, besides being unsightly and inconvenient.

She used a fancy word like "peristalsis" but that happens all day, when sleeping or awake. It simply is a word that describes the muscle contractions that occur in the digestive tract. I am not at all impressed by the use of that word.

However, there is no reason in the world a dog should suffer repetitive bowel movements, progressing to diarrhea just to support a raw feeding or "high-end" food agenda, which is what she is doing. If the dog stopped doing this on Pro Plan that would be viewed as unacceptable soley to feed an ego and support an agenda.

So is it natural for a dog to vacate? Yes of course, but no one should ever say that the progression to repetitive bowels movements and diarrhea is desirable or natural.

Natlie, how would you like to have this condition everytime you went for a hike?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the information all.  

Monsters, I don't really want to feed a food with 20% fat personally since my guy had a past issue with possible pancreatitis. Any other suggestions? He honestly does seem to do better on grain-free. 

DaViking, he had been eating Fromm since late September, the last few bags had been Gold Adult. I just decided to start him on Now Fresh Adult grain free last week. Fromm always gave us softer poos in general and the Now definitely gives him harder stool (noticeable on the second day of eating it). I would say the best he ever did was on Acana Lamb & Apple. 

But like I said it hasn't seemed to matter what food. We did the Low protein/low fat thing for a few months after his pancreatitis scare/GI upset whatever it was. Even on the Purina EN RX food. So that's what leads me to believe its just him lol. Like I said, it's only on walks. It's almost like 'marking' in a way.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Thanks for the information all.
> 
> Monsters, I don't really want to feed a food with 20% fat personally since my guy had a past issue with possible pancreatitis. Any other suggestions? He honestly does seem to do better on grain-free.
> 
> ...


Try Royal Canin Medium Active Special. I was just chatting with a friend that uses it for the same problem you have. She has Field Springers. I realize your dog is not a medium breed but it doesn't matter.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a matter of finding the food that works best for the individual. It's a search, so easy but yet so difficult sometimes. Small breeds can be tricky. It's important though to not let a lot of negative "noise" from some camps stand in the way of proper digestion and assimilation. Give yourself the opportunity to have more tools at your disposal. Meaning a broader selection of foods to choose from. If you follow one school of thought you'll find yourself very limited because they will all be more or less similar. Fromm, Now and Acana, even if there are obvious differences between them they are all in the same major category with lots of functional plant ingredients and digestive aids that might not be as helpful in the end. Since Monster mentioned Medium Active Special, Mini Special or Mini Pro Adult could be two alternatives. But, if you just switched to Now I would stay the course and see how it panned out in a month or two.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> Try Royal Canin Medium Active Special. I was just chatting with a friend that uses it for the same problem you have. She has Field Springers. I realize your dog is not a medium breed but it doesn't matter.


I'd be willing to give it a try. He's close enough lol he's about 18lbs.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I'd be willing to give it a try. He's close enough lol he's about 18lbs.


RC is known for predictable bowel movements and very tight small stools.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you ever tried Healthwise at all? I use the Lamb and Oatmeal formula and my dog has very nice stool form on it, even when highly active. Better then any food I've ever attempted. Also no itching and biting on this formula. It has 27% protein and 16% fat...
Just a suggestion! I love Royal Canin as well.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Tim, Natalie has a clinic remember?
> 
> A dog vacating is fine once they starting running around, but repetitive bowels movements and persistant diarrhea is not OK. It can lead to other problems over a lifetime, besides being unsightly and inconvenient.
> 
> ...


Yeah, non of it make sense regardless of pov. However, I believe Natalie when she says she sees this all the time at the clinic. I see it every day too.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaViking said:


> Yeah, non of it make sense regardless of pov. However, I believe Natalie when she says she sees this all the time at the clinic. I see it every day too.


It is rare that I see this but the majority of dogs I am around are on Pro Plan Performance, Eukanuba Premium and RC. A handful on Dr. Tim's, Annamaet Ultra, Eagle Power and some others. I think feeding once a day helps this problem.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> It is rare that I see this but the majority of dogs I am around are on Pro Plan Performance, Eukanuba Premium and RC. A handful on Dr. Tim's, Annamaet Ultra, Eagle Power and some others. I think feeding once a day helps this problem.


I used to feed once a day, but mainly because that was all Jackson would eat. But even back then he's always had loose stool on longer-ish walks. It's not just lots of activity when this happens, - example: he swims all summer long at my dads house. He could be outdoors for 5 hours at a time, and swimming for 2-3 of those hours, along with running around a lot. No loose stool then. Just on walks/hikes. It's literally like he's 'marking'. 

But now he pretty much begs for breakfast every morning, and I kind of prefer him to eat twice a day anyway. So he typically eats 1/4 cup around 8am, and another 1/4 cup around 4-5PM. Dinner typically has a bit of wet food mixed in (or leftovers, like chicken, etc). And he also gets a 'Get Naked Gut Health' chew every night. When training, he gets bits of Cloud Star Buddy Biscuits Soft n Chewy grain-free.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Finally, someone with dog knowledge to shut the others down..Thank You Natalie!


Someone's gotta do it :thumb:



DaViking said:


> You don't worry about it one bit? How is that? Progressively worse stools throughout the day and many bowel movements means to quick digesta transit times, fermentation and gas issues and terrible digestion overall. You might as well throw 25% to 50% of the food in the trash then. Doesn't make sense at all. I thought the purpose of this forum is for everyone to figure out an optimal diet that fits their pooch. Not to get told that diarrhea half the time is ok.


If you notice the title of the thread, that is what I was referring to. During times of INCREASED EXERCISE looser and looser stools aren't something I worry about. If you read her initial post, my answer still makes sense and is logical. It seems you have this need to make this thread about poor digestion....which based on the first post and the title....is illogical and pointless.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

It is normal and beneficial if the dog has a bowel movement at the onset of activity. Much of it has to do with shared muscles in that area.

It is by no means normal or beneficial for a dog to consistently have loose stools during play, training or exercise. 

Period.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> If you notice the title of the thread, that is what I was referring to. During times of INCREASED EXERCISE looser and looser stools aren't something I worry about. If you read her initial post, my answer still makes sense and is logical. It seems you have this need to make this thread about poor digestion....which based on the first post and the title....is illogical and pointless.


"Looser Stool on Walks or with More Exercise?" And this is not about digestion how...?

What a way to say a lot without saying anything. Of course it's progressively poor digestion. It doesn't make any difference if it is a lapdog with periods of exercise and play or a sleddog en route to Nome, Ak. It's unwanted and anything but optimal. How hard is that to understand? Sure, the odd loose stool or diarrhea isn't anything to worry about but when this pattern becomes a daily routine something have to be done. But ok, if you choose to pffft this how can we take anything you say about kibble, nutrition and digestion seriously? Wait..., maybe you don't think dogs should have all this exercise and play regularly and therefor this issue is marginal? Is that the real logic behind it? Because that's the only way I can see you justifying your opinion.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I want to re-iterate that this does not happen during strenuous exercise such as swimming, or running hard (he often chases me along the fence while I ride the four wheeler at TOP speed). This only occurs on walks (typically anything over 2 - 2.5 miles). First poop is always normal, then sometimes there will be 1-2 more that are runny, but it's just like a squirt. Not full blown diarrhea.

During the summer, he's doing this sometimes all day long, LOL (don't mind his bad hair cut here):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQk0a-D2qjo

And this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMV2VrK2Q7k


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

monster'sdad said:


> 2-3 miles is relative. To a leggy Rhodesian Ridgeback or bird dog it is nothing, to a toy breed with 8 inch legs it is a whole different matter. Think about the difference in motion frequency between those dogs.


2-3 miles really is nothing for Jackson. He can easily go 7-8 miles no problems (so long as it's not hot outside, he hates the heat, lol).


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Someone's gotta do it :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice the title of the thread, that is what I was referring to. During times of INCREASED EXERCISE looser and looser stools aren't something I worry about. If you read her initial post, my answer still makes sense and is logical. It seems you have this need to make this thread about poor digestion....which based on the first post and the title....is illogical and pointless.


I've also heard this happens due to excitement, which would make sense to me. New smells, etc, get him excited. Whereas, when he's running around a lot or swimming in our own backyard, it's something he sees almost every day, so the excitement factor isn't there and in turn, no excess loose poop during those moments of strenuous exercise.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

It's the duration.
Even if you attribute this to excitement it will still be an issue of poor digestion and improper transit times. If he had a normal morning go a few hours earlier the colon shouldn't have ready multiple loads of poo.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I've also heard this happens due to excitement, which would make sense to me. New smells, etc, get him excited. Whereas, when he's running around a lot or swimming in our own backyard, it's something he sees almost every day, so the excitement factor isn't there and in turn, no excess loose poop during those moments of strenuous exercise.


Exactly. Digestion is influenced by a lot of different factors, including emotional duress or over excitement. 

From what you've told me thus far, I don't think the food you're feeding is to blame one bit. Or that he has a health issue. Sounds to me like you've got yourself a regular dog that has normal digestive function, even when over excited or running a lot :thumb:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

DaViking said:


> Sorry but someone have to say this. Your ignorance is baffling and your eagerness to provoke is off the charts.


No, I would trust Natalie over you or anyone else on this forum because she understands dogs and how they work.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Exactly. Digestion is influenced by a lot of different factors, including emotional duress or over excitement.
> 
> From what you've told me thus far, I don't think the food you're feeding is to blame one bit. Or that he has a health issue. Sounds to me like you've got yourself a regular dog that has normal digestive function, even when over excited or running a lot :thumb:


No offense DaneMama, but I will take the advice of the board certified Phd's and other medical professionals I know that don't view this condition as normal or desirable. I have also seen this develop into digestive ulcers, certain forms of colitis and chronic anal gland problems. 

A dog having multiple bowl movements from normal to borderline diarrhea from a leisurely walk in the park is not my idea of acceptable.

Not sure how anyone could view it that way.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

DaViking said:


> It's the duration.
> Even if you attribute this to excitement it will still be an issue of poor digestion and improper transit times. If he had a normal morning go a few hours earlier the colon shouldn't have ready multiple loads of poo.


Let's say I give RC Medium Active a try, just for the hell of it, how long would you give it to transition fully? And what if a month goes by of feeding the food, and we do a few long hikes/walks and it still happens? Then I know I would probably assume it's just him and normal.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Let's say I give RC Medium Active a try, just for the hell of it, how long would you give it to transition fully? And what if a month goes by of feeding the food, and we do a few long hikes/walks and it still happens? Then I know I would probably assume it's just him and normal.


A week should be fine to transition, even as little as 3 days. I would be surprised if a food like that, with beet pulp and made for zippy dogs, didn't help quite a bit or even eliminate the problem. A dog will always let go of what is right there when they get going moving or excited, but the rest you described is food related, IMO. If there is no improvement, then maybe a Vet can decide if its him or something else or whether you should be concerned from a health standpoint. We shall see I guess, but in virtually every case I have seen a change in diet has either eliminated this problem or reduced it quite a bit.

I think what concerns others on this forum is that a plebeian food like RC or Pro Plan could be effective in fixing this problem. Just imagine.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

No offense taken at all. You and DaViking are just two random people on the Internet with an opinion. Same as me! 

I just think the whole thread is making the situation more dramatic than it needs to be.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, Natalie.... poop is pretty dramatic. :biggrin1:

I see this a LOT in daycare. Not in my own dogs, but with customers.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

brindle said:


> Have you ever tried Healthwise at all? I use the Lamb and Oatmeal formula and my dog has very nice stool form on it, even when highly active. Better then any food I've ever attempted. Also no itching and biting on this formula. It has 27% protein and 16% fat...
> Just a suggestion! I love Royal Canin as well.


Just saw this. No, I've never looked into Healthwise. Not sure I've even heard of it? lol, I'll google...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Well, Natalie.... poop is pretty dramatic. :biggrin1:


eace:
I'm kinda obsessive about Jackson's poop. Not gonna lie. I always check it out, LOL.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Jacksons Mom said:


> eace:
> I'm kinda obsessive about Jackson's poop. Not gonna lie. I always check it out, LOL.


Lol, I think we've all been there before.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> No offense taken at all. You and DaViking are just two random people on the Internet with an opinion. Same as me!
> 
> I just think the whole thread is making the situation more dramatic than it needs to be.


Well, you go and ask Dr Tim Hunt or any other professional with in-depth knowledge of canine nutrition, digestion and exercise how wrong Monster or I am. Nothing more I can say without misrepresenting myself, and I won't start that today.

No drama, just baffled over your laxed attitude to an important topic that affects so many. There should not be multiple "unscheduled" mushy poops on a walk, in the park, at the daycare, in the field, on the trails or wherever. We all know it happens from time to time but not as the norm.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Just saw this. No, I've never looked into Healthwise. Not sure I've even heard of it? lol, I'll google...


I had a foster Poodle that was allergic to everything and frequently had loose stool. Within a week of eating this formula his stool was awesome and no more itching/licking. Not to say that this is the solution for Jackson but it is something to think about  
It was recently involved in a recall for salmonella contamination. I don't know if this would sway you or not... it didnt sway me I just made sure the bag wasn't a recall bag!


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

DaViking said:


> Well, you go and ask Dr Tim Hunt or any other professional with in-depth knowledge of canine nutrition, digestion and exercise how wrong Monster or I am. Nothing more I can say without misrepresenting myself, and I won't start that today.
> 
> No drama, just baffled over the laxed attitude to an important topic.


Agree completely. 
Could be colitis. My cat had a problem with it and sometimes his poop was solid and others it ended with a tiny bit of diarrhea. I switched him to an all wet diet (best for felines IMO) and he is fine now


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

DaViking said:


> Well, you go and ask Dr Tim Hunt or any other professional with in-depth knowledge of canine nutrition, digestion and exercise how wrong Monster or I am. Nothing more I can say without misrepresenting myself, and I won't start that today.
> 
> No drama, just baffled over the laxed attitude to an important topic.


No thanks, I have no interest in talking to a kibble oriented expert.

Sorry if I seem lax about it, just from my interpretation of the information given- it doesn't seem like a big issue. The dog gets progressively looser stools when out on a walk- stimulated guts and stimulated physiological reaction from emotional level. Some dogs are just prone to loose stools when they get excited or are physically energetic. Not all dogs of course, but some of course. 

If the dog is acting normal and otherwise healthy I wouldn't choose to change anything.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

DaneMama said:


> No thanks, I have no interest in talking to a kibble oriented expert.
> 
> Sorry if I seem lax about it, just from my interpretation of the information given- it doesn't seem like a big issue. The dog gets progressively looser stools when out on a walk- stimulated guts and stimulated physiological reaction from emotional level. Some dogs are just prone to loose stools when they get excited or are physically energetic. Not all dogs of course, but some of course.
> 
> If the dog is acting normal and otherwise healthy I wouldn't choose to change anything.


So you are a raw expert? Or a veterinarian with credentials? If not....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is just the silliest thread IMO.

It's law of nature that if you move more, your insides are moving too. 

I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> No thanks, I have no interest in talking to a kibble oriented expert.
> 
> Sorry if I seem lax about it, just from my interpretation of the information given- it doesn't seem like a big issue. The dog gets progressively looser stools when out on a walk- stimulated guts and stimulated physiological reaction from emotional level. Some dogs are just prone to loose stools when they get excited or are physically energetic. Not all dogs of course, but some of course.
> 
> If the dog is acting normal and otherwise healthy I wouldn't choose to change anything.


Nothing to do with raw vs kibble, this is physiology. Talk to anyone with the proper credentials.

It is a big issue. I see it every day and that is why I am so passionate about it. Dog parents go around shrugging their shoulders and say "what's there to do about it, at least I am feeding what the clerk at the store told me is a super duper healthy food" It's the same story over and over again.

You are missing the whole point. Barring any medical issues, it is correctable with the choice of food. Problem is sometimes it can feel like looking for a needle in the haystack. That haystack becomes even bigger if you limit yourself to much in your choices and want to believe Jane and Joe Schmo at the park over someone with decades of experience.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Sprocket said:


> This is just the silliest thread IMO.
> 
> It's law of nature that if you move more, your insides are moving too.
> 
> I wouldn't think twice about it.


But moving... loosely? When I work my dog, she poops but she has never had loose stool?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> This is just the silliest thread IMO.
> 
> It's law of nature that if you move more, your insides are moving too.
> 
> I wouldn't think twice about it.


I was just curious is all, if this was normal or not. We went for a long walk yesterday and it was on my mind. I kept thinking 'OMG again' lol. and it's so annoying cuz usually it's such a small squirt, it's not even pick-up-able, so I make sure no one is around and cover it with some leaves, lol.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> No thanks, I have no interest in talking to a kibble oriented expert.
> 
> Sorry if I seem lax about it, just from my interpretation of the information given- it doesn't seem like a big issue. The dog gets progressively looser stools when out on a walk- stimulated guts and stimulated physiological reaction from emotional level. Some dogs are just prone to loose stools when they get excited or are physically energetic. Not all dogs of course, but some of course.
> 
> If the dog is acting normal and otherwise healthy I wouldn't choose to change anything.


Ha ha ha that is funny. I think Tim has been the Official Race Vet of the Iditarod 3 or 4 times. In addition to caring and advising the top teams, dogs fed his food won the race back to back this year. 

If anyone, he knows the extreme form of this condition and what it does to a dog's gastric system. The OP's dog is not at risk to bleeding out from it but it certainly raises all kinds of risks.

Have you been invited to something that important at such a high level??

I have also been meaning to ask you if you know JP Yousha?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

brindle said:


> So you are a raw expert? Or a veterinarian with credentials? If not....


Raw expert? You betcha. Kibble expert? Not even close. Stopped feeding kibble years ago when I was introduced to raw feeding. But I'm really not understanding why me being a raw feeder has anything to do with the OP's dog and its loose stool. 

I'm not a vet either. I'm an experience vet tech though and have worked with plenty of vets. One thing I've learned is that the majority of them don't know much about nutrition. Select few take interest in it though. Again, I don't see why this has anything to due with the topic. 

I never once brought "raw" into this until DaViking just had to throw it in there. Not sure why though. 

My point is: IMO the issues the OP has told me thus far don't worry me enough to change the dog's diet.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

DaneMama said:


> Raw expert? You betcha. Kibble expert? Not even close. Stopped feeding kibble years ago when I was introduced to raw feeding. But I'm really not understanding why me being a raw feeder has anything to do with the OP's dog and its loose stool.
> 
> I'm not a vet either. I'm an experience vet tech though and have worked with plenty of vets. One thing I've learned is that the majority of them don't know much about nutrition. Select few take interest in it though. Again, I don't see why this has anything to due with the topic.
> 
> ...


So you are a holistic nutritionist? With credentials. Not a "I have fed raw for 5 years" professional I hope..?
You may be a vet tech but you aren't a veterinarian. Which means that you shouldn't say "it's fine" when you don't technically know and haven't met the dog with the issue, correct? I would think that being in the profession you would be even more reluctant to give such concrete advice.
I would think that if the OP just started a new food, there would be no need to switch just yet. If the issue continued I would take Jackson to a VET for further analysis.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

DaneMama said:


> Raw expert? You betcha. Kibble expert? Not even close. Stopped feeding kibble years ago when I was introduced to raw feeding. But I'm really not understanding why me being a raw feeder has anything to do with the OP's dog and its loose stool.
> 
> I'm not a vet either. I'm an experience vet tech though and have worked with plenty of vets. One thing I've learned is that the majority of them don't know much about nutrition. Select few take interest in it though. Again, I don't see why this has anything to due with the topic.
> 
> ...



They do me. So we listen to you or a well known vet like Dr. Hunt, who would know more about this issue than than the vast majority of vet, or vet techs.

I asked before, respectfully, do you know JP Yousha?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

brindle said:


> So you are a holistic nutritionist? With credentials. Not a "I have fed raw for 5 years" professional I hope..?
> You may be a vet tech but you aren't a veterinarian. Which means that you shouldn't say "it's fine" when you don't technically know and haven't met the dog with the issue, correct? I would think that being in the profession you would be even more reluctant to give such concrete advice.
> I would think that if the OP just started a new food, there would be no need to switch just yet. If the issue continued I would take Jackson to a VET for further analysis.


Raw feeding experts are self taught.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> Raw feeding experts are self taught.


It's a pretty big (and worrisome) claim...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

brindle said:


> So you are a holistic nutritionist? With credentials. Not a "I have fed raw for 5 years" professional I hope..?
> You may be a vet tech but you aren't a veterinarian. Which means that you shouldn't say "it's fine" when you don't technically know and haven't met the dog with the issue, correct? I would think that being in the profession you would be even more reluctant to give such concrete advice.
> I would think that if the OP just started a new food, there would be no need to switch just yet. If the issue continued I would take Jackson to a VET for further analysis.


I didn't know you had to have a doctorate degree to discuss dog food on a forum? She's just trying to help, and ease my mind. I tend to think it's not going to matter what he's being fed, but I'm willing to try something else just to see.

He's 4 1/2 and has always done this. He's gone to the vet every year, he's always gotten bloodwork, stool samples, etc. He's a healthy active boy.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

This was a problem I had with Joey and Ronon and Jack to a lesser extinct. Joey was horrible. He would poop when we got to the trail and then stop 3-4 times more through out the walk and it was just pure liquid. I worried about him getting dehydrated since we run in temps in the 80's and low 90's. After trying several performance foods, even adding extra fiber, I finally found a combo that works for him. He is eating 1/2 raw (2lbs) and 1/2 RedPaw 32K (3 cups) a day. Poop is still soft sometimes, but formed and he only goes once when we first get there and no more liquid poop. On normal activity days, poop is firm all day. All his ribs are still showing, but his backbone isn't as prominent and he has gained about a pound after 2 weeks of feeding this way.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Sorry if I seem lax about it, just from my interpretation of the information given- it doesn't seem like a big issue. The dog gets progressively looser stools when out on a walk- stimulated guts and stimulated physiological reaction from emotional level. Some dogs are just prone to loose stools when they get excited or are physically energetic. Not all dogs of course, but some of course.


One of my dogs without fail no matter what diet he is being fed always has loose stool when he's at our local dog park. Never at home, or on walks, or anywhere else, just at the dog park, I think the other dogs just get him excited or something.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I didn't know you had to have a doctorate degree to discuss dog food on a forum? She's just trying to help, and ease my mind. I tend to think it's not going to matter what he's being fed, but I'm willing to try something else just to see.
> 
> He's 4 1/2 and has always done this. He's gone to the vet every year, he's always gotten bloodwork, stool samples, etc. He's a healthy active boy.


But you do need a doctorate to be a "professional". 
I'm glad Jackson is healthy! Hopefully it's nothing serious


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

brindle said:


> It's a pretty big (and worrisome) claim...


Skadoosh, the gig is up and why Won't you stop coming here? Must be in cahoots with Monster's dad


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I never once brought "raw" into this until DaViking just had to throw it in there. Not sure why though.


For the love of god. Give me a break please. In your post you made it sound like consulting with someone who is a "kibble expert" as you elegantly put it is something awful you wouldn't be caught dead doing (even if this is a kibble fed dog and this is the kibble section so you are not making a whole lot of sense), therefor you are displaying a this versus that attitude here, implying ppl with whom you don't agree with have no expertise or knowledge of nutrition worth listening to, so I then replied that this have nothing to do with a this versus that discussion, raw versus kibble in this case. It's physiology.



DaneMama said:


> My point is: IMO the issues the OP has told me thus far don't worry me enough to change the dog's diet.


And my point is; you talk like you don't know any better. It's unwanted and fixable but even more so it's the signal you are sending.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

whiteleo said:


> Skadoosh, the gig is up and why Won't you stop coming here? Must be in cahoots with Monster's dad


My screen name is brindle and I'm not in "cahoots" with monstersdad. I disagree with someone calling themselves professionals if they don't have a doctorate, then giving advice to someone when they haven't physically seen the animal themselves. No true professional would do that.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I didn't know you had to have a doctorate degree to discuss dog food on a forum? She's just trying to help, and ease my mind. I tend to think it's not going to matter what he's being fed, but I'm willing to try something else just to see.
> 
> He's 4 1/2 and has always done this. He's gone to the vet every year, he's always gotten bloodwork, stool samples, etc. He's a healthy active boy.


I am sure he is healthy but these little guys live 15 - 20 years. There is nothing but downside for a dog to have this condition for so long when it should be easy to fix.

It comes down to what I said before, some people are afraid that something so ordinary like Royal Canin could address this issue. If it works, it just shows all the cracks in dog food elitism. You see the same thing with neutering, despite overwhelming evidence that cancer rates are dramatically higher, in black and white plain english, if you are politically motivated, you will deny it exists.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

brindle said:


> My screen name is brindle and I'm not in "cahoots" with monstersdad. I disagree with someone calling themselves professionals if they don't have a doctorate, then giving advice to someone when they haven't physically seen the animal themselves. No true professional would do that.


It is actually illegal for a licensed professional to do that.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> It is actually illegal for a licensed professional to do that.


One would think... but, thankfully, that's not my problem lol.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

brindle said:


> But moving... loosely? When I work my dog, she poops but she has never had loose stool?


And Skadoosh, what exactly do you do with your dog?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I asked if DaneMama knows who JP Yousha is. I am sure she knows, but won't answer. 

The reason is JP Yousha is the Chairperson of the Health Committee for the Great Dane Club of America. Several years ago she presented at a kennel club meeting and had some pretty mainstream views on care and feeding, to the shock of many.

She uses Bil-Jac and is not shy about it. She even said that if her dogs didn't do well on simple diets she would not consider them for breeding.

So, I would consider her an expert with a very valuable opinion.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

whiteleo said:


> And Skadoosh, what exactly do you do with your dog?


Nothing amazing that's for sure, shes a family pet for the most part. In the summer she does some really intense hiking/swimming/camping with us out on the road. Pretty strenuous stuff when we go miles at a time. Other then that, she's a house dog through and through. 

Check out the screen name whiteleo...?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I know who JP Yousha is, while I respect her for being one of the top color coat genetics expert, I don't agree with a lot of things that she does. Even as high of an expert she is. I just don't agree with her. Again? Irrelevant to this thread. Lets talk about that elsewhere if you're really that interested. 

This forum has been around a long time with people giving lots of advice based on experience and knowledge. While we don't all have credentials, that doesn't mean we don't have something to offer. I gave my opinion based on the info given and that is that. 

Toodles :wave:


----------

